# Chickens sleeping in run



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

HI all
I have a quick question. I have 8 chickens - 6 sleep in the coop (only takes up 1/2 of the roost), 2 sleep in the run on the roost out there. I'm fine with that, but it's getting cooler - in the mid 40s tonight. Any danger to them sleeping out in the run in the cool???? It's as predator proof as possible, and I don't close up my coop at night. Since I'm cold out there I'm sure they must be too

Kristy


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Think feathers and how warm they are when in a coat or a comforter. They're fine and will be fine until the threat of severe cold. Then they will have to be forced to go in to avoid the complications of frost bite.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They will be fine. Right now I have 4 in the coop and 6 outside on a roost in the connected pen. I would not worry. When it gets below freezing for the whole night, I personally would want them warmer. I had a rooster in NY that just adopted us and slept in a tree. Until he realized there was a warmer spot on the half wall between 2 horses.


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks for reassuring me. I'm in NC, so we don't get terrible cold here although it feels pretty darn cold to me if it's below 50. I stop worrying about them until it's colder.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

kgb6days said:


> Thanks for reassuring me. I'm in NC, so we don't get terrible cold here although it feels pretty darn cold to me if it's below 50. I stop worrying about them until it's colder.


LOL, we think alike. I'm not complaining after our horrid heat and humidity this past spring and summer. I'll never complain about cold temps again.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

kgb6days said:


> Thanks for reassuring me. I'm in NC, so we don't get terrible cold here although it feels pretty darn cold to me if it's below 50. I stop worrying about them until it's colder.


Fellow NCarolinian here, where are you?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg53 said:


> LOL, we think alike. I'm not complaining after our horrid heat and humidity this past spring and summer. I'll never complain about cold temps again.


Yeah right. (said with extreme sarcasm) I've said that every year even when I still lived North of the Mason Dixon.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Yeah right. (said with extreme sarcasm) I've said that every year even when I still lived North of the Mason Dixon.


The last few mornings we had temps in the low 40's...nice. After watching the 7 day forecast this evening, I think we're done with winter grrrrrrrrr! Back up to mid to upper 80's.


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

8hensalaying said:


> Fellow NCarolinian here, where are you?


I about an hour north of Charlotte in Salisbury. Where are you??


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> The last few mornings we had temps in the low 40's...nice. After watching the 7 day forecast this evening, I think we're done with winter grrrrrrrrr! Back up to mid to upper 80's.


Hubby is bringing me to Fla for the first two weeks of January. I'm counting on temps in the 80s


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm in Advance, about 30 minutes from you, hey Neighbor!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

kgb6days said:


> Hubby is bringing me to Fla for the first two weeks of January. I'm counting on temps in the 80s


The first two weeks in January are usually the coldest two weeks of the year here in north Florida. Of course it modifies the further south you go.
That said; as whacky as the weather has been, it'll probably make a liar out of me and be in the 90's.


----------



## IceFire (Mar 8, 2016)

About half of my "girls" sleep out in the run. I have some "roosts" (large dowel rods)stuck in the corners. Some of them sleep there, while others sleep on top of the "internal run" where I have the roosters separated from the girls. (I'm not letting the boys in with the girls until I have a broody hen to sit on the eggs.)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There might be an issue if you're waiting on a broody. If one does go broody it might already be too late to get fertile eggs for her to set on.


----------

